# Just got a Columbian Tegu.



## scuffynerfherder (Mar 14, 2011)

I just purchased a Colombian Tegu today. The man at the reptile specialist was very straight forward in telling me that they were more prone to being aggressive than the Argentine.
I was hoping with enough handling I could manage to keep him docile, but from all the posts I've read there don't seem to be many success stories.
As of right now he is fairly calm. He doesn't mind being handled besides one escape attempt, but he didn't get far and he was fine with me picking him up again. 
So far I am happy with my purchase, but would like to know if there are any people out there who have had their Tegu from adolescence to adulthood that are still friendly and not aggressive.
Anything would help. Thank you.

Cheyenne O.

P.S. His name is Boga.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 14, 2011)

there are a few members of the fourm who have had some tame columbians, their tamest ran from will interact with people to puppy dog tame. It all depends how much time and effort you put into building trust with the lizard over the next few months and years that will determain that.


----------



## Gandolf38 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a Colombian Black & White, who I've had for 9 months & who is about 2 1/2 ft long. I have handled him almost every single day since getting him, and he is very tame. I just let him tell me when he doesn't want to be held anymore, and don't try to force anything on him. We have a routine we try to stick to, and it works well. I wouldn't trade him for any other tegu; he is my baby!! People told me all kinds of nasty things about Colombians when I got him, and I just ignored them and did what I always have done with my reptiles...regular and gentle handling.


----------



## frost (Mar 22, 2011)

i had one for a while.he was pretty tame too.i reach my hand in teh cage and he wold crawl up my arm and sit on my soulders and i wold take him to the feeding bin and id interact with hi fora while.one day out of teh blue he did a 180 and charged at me and bt me every chance he got,even did death rolls on my hand if he was attached.and then never got better no matter what i did.


----------

